# Problème Air Port aucune adresse IP



## Miss GiGi (19 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour, 

J'espère que je suis à la bonne place pour poser ma question, sinon svp me rediriger vers le bon forum. Merci !

Je possède MacBook et un iPad, jeudi soir j'essaie d'aller sur le web avec mon Macbook et j'ai plus de connexion. Je vérifie ma connexion dans les préférences système et airport a une adresse IP auto assignée 169.254.3.234 et ne sera pas en mesure d'accèder à Internet. Voilà le message indiqué. 

J'ai un router si c'est comme cela qu'on l'appelle 2Wire Gateway, j'ai jamais eu ce genre de problème auparavant. Je suis allée à l'adresse du router et je suis allée sur la page de mon réseau domestique. Tous les périphériques de mon réseau sont actif sauf mon Macbook qui indique qu'il est inactif. 

J'ai vérifier les préférences réseau de ma connexion tout est en automatique et TCP/IP : Configuration IPv4 est via DHCP et l'adresse inscrite est celle mentionnée ci-dessus 169.254.3.234, sous-réseau 255.255.0.0 et sous routeur il y a rien d'inscrit. J'ai essayé de renouveller le bail rien à faire je n'arrive plus à me connecter a internet. Je suis sur mon iPad et ma connexion est la même que pour mon Macbook et tout fonction, il est actif sur la page de mon réseau mais pas mon Macbook. Je ne comprends pas ce qui s'est produit car tout fonctionnait bien jusqu'à jeudi soir. Je reviens de ma soirée et plus de connexion. 

J'ai même formatter mon Macbook croyant régler tou bog qui pourrait causer ce problème. Mais non ! J'ai toujours le même problème. 

Est-ce qu'on peut m'aider svp, je sais plus quoi faire. 

Merci !


----------



## bobywankenoby (3 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,
Est-ce que l'ipad A la même addresse IP que le macbook?
Si oui, le problème vient de là...
Sinon, c'est autre chose...et ca peut être du à pas mal de paramètres...

Donc est-ce que  tu arrive à détecter un réseau avec ton macbook?
Soit tu trouve ton réseau et tu entre son mot de passe, soit tu ne voit pas ton réseau...
Alors là: 
1- tu arrive à voir le réseau d'un de tes voisins, et si celui-ci n'est pas sécurisé, tu peux tenter de t'y connecter pour tester la connection internet (ca marche aussi au mac do... ils ont souvent du wifi gratuit). SI ca marche, le problème vient de ton routeur: il est soit en invsible (donc le réseau n'est pas diffusé mais il te suffit de connaitre le nom de ton réseau et son mot de passe), soit il ne partage pas sa connection avec les pe´riphériques (pourquoi ca marche avec l'ipad, ca je ne sait pas).

Il doit exister une fonction d'appairage des périphériques (c'est un truc du genre tu appuie sur un bouton pendant 3 secondes, et ensuite le routeur est en mode appairage. Donc tu essaies de te connecter à ce moment là avec ton macbook et ca devrait marcher).
Je pense que je ne suis pas très clair...mais tu peux quand même essayer...si ca ne marche pas, donne moi des nouvelles!

SLts

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h01 ----------

Oups, je n'avais pas vu que le post datait un peu...j'espére que le problème a été résolu!


slts


----------

